# mixing 4 and 5 foot curves



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello all. Cannot install my new layout till spring, have all winter to change my mind layout design. This could be a long winter! Have been kicking around the idea of lengthen my main line from 50' to 70'. My planned layout has two corners using 4' curves and two corners using 5' curves, with a few additional 5' curves here and there.

I was very happy with my 4' curves using my 4-6-0 Bachmann Big hauler. I recently purchased a Bachmann trolley and it seams to slightly bind on the 4' curves. Most likely the 4-6-0 is also binding. 

Thinking about modifying my corners to use both 4' and 5' curves together (in the same corner). I have a couple of 120 deg corners thinking about using 2~4' curves and 2~5' curves to minimize drag. Thinking using a 5' curve, 2~4' curves, and then another 5' curve for corner. Believe in prototypal corners/curves this practice is commonly done. A slight bank inward is also commonly used (which I will also try to incorporate)

Anyways, I am planning to set up a test track to see what happens. Anyone try this with some success? Thinking I may be doing this exercise in vain as I may still get the same mount of drag having one 4' curve as apposed to 3 or 4. Really don't have the room to go all 5' curves and I just purchased my 4' curves. Wanted a lot of curves on my main line as it is on the small side. Will be limiting my engine and rolling stock lengths to smaller units.

Will share my test results after I fab up my test track.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Couple of more details. I am using track power. Track is all LGB brass. Track will be installed on ground with gravel ballast.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They are both 30 degree sections. Entering and exiting the curve with an R2 would be fine. I've thought about doing it myself with R5 and Aristo 10' diameter curves.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think you'll have less drag and better operation leading and exiting each curve with a track section wider than the minimum for the curve. If I understand your intent correctly, You'd have no more than two lengths of R1 under your train at any time, and this will indeed reduce the drag compared to full curves of R1.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Your plan should work. I have some 90 degree sections where I put in a 10' 8' 10' diameter curve. It looks OK and works well. 
I think your big hauler is probably dragging on the tight curves. It is a big engine. I use 4' diameter curves on a indoor setup but I run only 2 axle engines on that. Since you are not planning on setting up any track until the Spring maybe you can find some extra R2 or 5' diameter tracks for your mainline. 
When using tight curves keep in mind that the trcak needs to be near level or your bigger engines will derail. 
Happy RRing


----------

